# daredevle spoons



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok, so I bought a daredevle spoon in 2/5 oz yesterday. I intend to use it for smallmouth bass, but I want to know how it would do for bluegills and other sunfish. I have a grub tail, and two jars of. Berkeley gulp alive minnows, and minnow heads. If I were to tip it with either, would I catch anything?


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't see why not. By the way. When are you going to be trying cascade valley?


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Youll catch an occasional gill on that size, but the smaller sizes would be better for gills. That is a good size for smallies, eyes, and largemouth. If you want gills just put a gulp maggot under a bobber.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

JamesT, the spoon is pretty Friggin small. It's about 3/8 of a inch, and it has a #14 double hook.
Jstykes, a huge number of dumb events has prevented me from going there. I will definitely go either today or tomorrow.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

You will probably see me down there. Got a very nice small mouth last week, and a pike 2 days later.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Sounds like you have the skeeter which is 2/32 oz, not 2/5 oz (thats the imp, my fave darvdevle). I love spoons and in particular dardevles. In the pic on the left, the bottom spoon is a skeeter. You will want an ultralight rod/reel and 2 pound test to get best results (casting distance) with that little guy. Works well though on pannies. For comparison the spoon above it is a "hoffman baits" spoon out of lakeview ohio. I just wish dardevles had more thinner versions in smaller sizes. Some of the smaller sizes (like the midget and spinnie) are thicker than I would like. Works great with the rivers are up, but not ideal for low summer levels as they sink too quickly. I also like the little cleos and the krocodile midgets (don't think they make that size anymore). Spoons are my second fave lure to fish next to cranks. Hardly anyone fishes them either since they don't have all the whistles and bells I suppose/are too old school, but they work great.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

JamesT said:


> Sounds like you have the skeeter which is 2/32 oz, not 2/5 oz (thats the imp, my fave darvdevle). I love spoons and in particular dardevles. In the pic on the left, the bottom spoon is a skeeter. You will want an ultralight rod/reel and 2 pound test to get best results (casting distance) with that little guy. Works well though on pannies. For comparison the spoon above it is a "hoffman baits" spoon out of lakeview ohio. I just wish dardevles had more thinner versions in smaller sizes. Some of the smaller sizes (like the midget and spinnie) are thicker than I would like. Works great with the rivers are up, but not ideal for low summer levels as they sink too quickly. I also like the little cleos and the krocodile midgets (don't think they make that size anymore). Spoons are my second fave lure to fish next to cranks. Hardly anyone fishes them either since they don't have all the whistles and bells I suppose/are too old school, but they work great.


That's an impressive collection of small spoons. I have a bunch of 4/5, 1 oz Krocs and Devles which I mainly use for pike but I don't have too many in the 1/2 oz and smaller. I need to give them a go this year. You got me motivated to get them wet.

Have you ever tried an "Evil Eye" by Dardevle? They are a thin metal lure that might fit your needs. The bigger model work great for Walleyes but they do have some smaller versions that look like they fit your ticket.
http://www.eppinger.net/cgi-bin/index.pl?fs=1&mp=1&init=1


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Did I say I like spoons? Spoon Porn time!!!

Heres a few more-yep I've got plenty more  like lots of NOS rapalas and NOS 3/5 oz hammered metal dardevlets, current dardevlets are 0.75 oz (thicker). For gills and pannies also check out the dick nite spoons and smaller super dupers. 

SC - yes I have a few of those single evil eye lures (one is above Tony Accetta)- they work too! 

To the left of red-eyes is a Tony Accetta Spoon, old school out of Cleveland. Below red-eyes is a dardevle flutter devle - really thin. And in the case on the left is a "Memento of "The American Sportsman" ABC-TV Starring Recordak Micofilmers by Kodak." The same spoon is below it, and it works great! Kastmasters are great and so is the K.O. Wobbler.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

and since that wasn't real spoon porn, here's one I found. My real good stuff (new old stock, old school dardevles mostly) is not with me lol...


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

You are one sick puppy!--Tim...........................................................................................................................................................


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Oh yeah,

EGB Swiss Blinkers ain't bad either. 

Did I say I like spoons? Do pretty well on my Sportfisher spoons from Kmart too!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

JamesT, that is a nice selection of spoons you've got there. 
Yesterday I tested some tipping materials. I tried berkley gulp alive, grub tails, homemade rage tailed grabs, and pieces of floating worms. The grub tails, especially the rage tailed ones, had good action in the water. Minnow heads seemed to work well to.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Good deal. When tipping, maybe switch to a single hook, and orient so it is weedless. Ive tipped taildancers (they come with grubs for tis very purpose) and johnson minnows. Havent had real lick w the jsms but others swear by them. Im all about modding baits for a lil more action and to give a lil more confidence. Good luck! Also, not pictured in my pics is a 1/16 oz dardevle, cant remeber the name and they are hard to find locally but maybe check them out, good thickness for size(unlike midget and spinnie which i wish were thinner). And dardevle has some killer colors and hammered metals too (of course local stores dont carry the cool colors, just the basic colors). Get yourself on ebay and search " dardevle", somtimes you can get like 5-6 awesome new devles in a variety of random colors for $10 delivered.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow. Nice collection.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

JT, do you tie those straight to the line or use a clip?


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I put a split ring on mines, streamstalker.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

ditto on the split ring. There are exceptions though, like on stinger type spoons i use a thin wire snap. A few spoons you will get better action using a snap. I love fishing spoons, especially in rivers. They are the perfect bait at times. Quite a lot for me, this is an anytime anywhere bait, get it down to the depth at where the fish are and go from there..... And they cast a country mile


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Jstyke3, i will be going today.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok, watch out though. I don't know how high the water is right now. Been raining off and on, might even rain today. You don't want to be stuck down there when it starts to rain. May see me down there.....maybe. Do you have a camera? If you catch any fish post some pics.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

yeah, my phone takes quality photos. i should get some new stuff too, maybe a spinner or two.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

When are you heading down? I sent a PM but you never responded. We could meet up and I could show you some nice spots.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

over by the baseball field, around 6.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I headed down there for about two or so hours before the storm came in. Got one within 10 minutes of being there. Was trying bigger sized lures today hoping for bigger fish. Didn't see ya down there.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

My niece flared back up again... Its been really hard trying to get down there to fish, despite it being a minute or two away. Tommaeow my bro going to work around 2:30 pm. I'll let you know I'm going or not. I doubt it, people are lazy.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I found time to go yesterday. I went being the baseball field as said, and saw a STEEP and NARROW way down... I managed to get down there, in one piece. Some Indian kids were swimming, so I waited for them to get downstream before I cast into the area they were swimming. 3 minutes later, I get a Smallmouth. I can say what. Most fisherman say about Smallmouth bass. They fight hard, really hard!








I didn't expect to wade in ankle high water, cause I was wearing jeans. Oh well. I caught 3 more Smallmouth from the same spot on a. daredevle 2/32 oz sweeter with a pink grub tail. I decided to explore a bit. I went past some rushing water into a calmer forest area. before I continue, one tip. NEVER bring a whole tackle box, you will get it wet. I go further and find what seems to be a fallen tree. I see fishermans trash around and I see the water is calmer here. I went somewhat farther. past some trees with underwater roots. I saw what seems to be a tunnel in a wall with a sign above it. maybe a catfish cove?


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> I found time to go yesterday. I went being the baseball field as said, and saw a STEEP and NARROW way down... I managed to get down there, in one piece. Some Indian kids were swimming, so I waited for them to get downstream before I cast into the area they were swimming. 3 minutes later, I get a Smallmouth. I can say what. Most fisherman say about Smallmouth bass. They fight hard, really hard!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you get a measurement on any of the smallies? That "tunnel" your talking about is a street run off pipe. I have seen a pretty big snapping turtle in that area two or three times. Don't go too close to that pipe. I have a tackle binder or worm bag, whatever you want to call it. I have a little cip that I clip to my belt loop. I carry only what I need in there, not heavy and doesn't get in the way. Something similar to this. http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p...ingBoating_TackleBoxesBags&cp=4413993.4414792


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Check out the lil devil or lil devil trout wt. (same size as lil devil but thinner and half the wt). Those are the next size up from the skeeter and they are much bigger but still small. Then the midget, spinnie, and imp (my fave). I need to start working the sizes next up, dardevlet then the original 1oz dardevle. Love the devles....

Nice catchin...


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

I haven't used a daredevil since I was a kid and my dad used to take me to Canada fishing for pike. That was about all he used and usually the red and white striped one. Maybe I should give them another shot. I'm leaving for Canada for the whole month of Sept and can't wait


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Basic red and white is my best and fave color. Ive caught everything on it including a 33" channel that inhaled an imp and a nice flathead.


----------

